# Lil Mama - Lipgloss



## astronaut (Apr 11, 2007)

A song I'm sure everyone here would appreciate. A KLS lipgloss is the main item, then a Barbie Loves MAC lipglass also makes an appearance. I found the video while voting for the Linkin Park one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.mtvbattleofthevideos.com/


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been hearing about this joint. It's wack as hell, but much props to anyone doing a song about makeup.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh wow...


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 24, 2007)

This vid was very funny!  I spotted the Barbie l/g!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL! This song is funny, and very catchy. I have a feeling I'll be humming it tomorrow as I get ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for Malibu Barbie!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 24, 2007)

They play it on the radio here. I personally don't like it, but props to her for giving MAC a shout out! LOL The video is funny to me. Her Mom gives her a magic lipgloss. LOL


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2007)

I just saw this video the other day.  The only reason that I like it because it has Malibu Barbie lip glass in it and she shouts out MAC.


----------



## astronaut (May 12, 2007)

I wish the whole song was about MAC, I just like the beginning when she talks about the "MAC brushes"!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 12, 2007)

We played this song non-stop at the counter for about 2 weeks.  It's a cute song, but it kinda makes me wanna throw up every time I hear it.


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I wish the whole song was about MAC, I just like the beginning when she talks about the "MAC brushes"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  It would be awesome if she gave shout outs to collections & colors.  I am sure that only people on this site would like/understand it but it would still be pretty cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I had some musical talent to do a remix!


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2007)

That song and that video are whack as hell.  I am ashamed everytime I see it.


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That song and that video are whack as hell.  I am ashamed everytime I see it._

 
I know!  Why do I like it though?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   **Hides head in shame**


----------



## Urbana (May 15, 2007)

not bad, but i dont really like it


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 22, 2007)

This song is stupid and so is the video.  I'm annoyed at how easy it is for just anybody to get a record deal these days.

I laugh at the parts where she says the other girls in school's lipgloss is cheap, but continues to shout out L'Oreal.  She can come see me when she picks up Dior or NARS at about $25 a pop lol

I did crack up at the scene with the principal wilin' out though.


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_This song is stupid and so is the video. I'm annoyed at how easy it is for just anybody to get a record deal these days.

I laugh at the parts where she says the other girls in school's lipgloss is cheap, but continues to shout out L'Oreal. She can come see me when she picks up Dior or NARS at about $25 a pop lol

I did crack up at the scene with the principal wilin' out though._

 
lol...thats hilarious


----------



## ElectroCute (Jun 13, 2007)

Argh I cannot watch the whole thing no matter how much I try. I just find it really stupid and irritating and a horrible song. Sorry to any who like it!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

i finally caught a glimpse of it.  i missed tha MAC shoutout tho, the DH changed the station as he was saying "this shit is dumb."  i have to agree


----------

